# Allis 303 baler



## Felicia (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello! Hope I am doing this correctly. I am new to these forums today. Have been online seeking help with getting an Allis 303 baler to work. One side will not tie. I am NOT a mechanic but think it must be something simple I just don't know to do. Also, would appreciate help finding any kind of diagrams. Thanks, Felicia


----------

